# My Gambling Thread



## soxmuscle (Oct 28, 2008)

Having gone 16-4 the last two weeks in the NFL, I figured I'd log some of my picks on here for myself to reference and for you guys to point and laugh when I'm down.

Was 16-2 heading into Monday night but the Colts fucked me late and ended up losing both the under and the side.

If you're a gambler, feel free to post your picks as well.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 28, 2008)

Bankroll: $142.95 units/dollars


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 28, 2008)

Open Bets:

- Shane Victorino to win World Series MVP; 1 unit pays 13 units
- Phillies to win World Series; 10 units pays 12.5 units
- Dallas Stars to win Stanley Cup; 2 units pays 36 units
- Boston Bruins to win Stanley Cup; 2 units pays 50 units
- Celtics to win Championship; 5 units pays 15 units

Take the Red Sox World Series bet off my open bets, damnit.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 30, 2008)

Settled:
- Shane Victorino to win World Series MVP; 1 unit pays 13 units (Loser)
- Phillies to win World Series; 10 units pays 12.5 units (Winner)

Bankroll = $165.45 units


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 30, 2008)

Should have some plays for tonight.  Had class all day/donating plasma/a bunch of other shit to do yesterday.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 30, 2008)

So far...

NHL:
Boston +115; 5 units pays out 5.75 units
Ottawa -125; 5 units pays out 4 units
Montreal -125; 5 units pays out 4 units

CFB:
Cincinnati +3; 10 units pays out 9.09 units

Should have more, especially some NBA as the night goes on.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 30, 2008)

More...

CFB:
Cinci/South Florida under 49; 5 units pays out 4.55 units

NBA: 
Dallas -4; 5 units pays out 4.55
New Orleans +3.5; 5 units pays out 4.35

That should be it for the night.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> NHL:
> Boston +115; 5 units pays out 5.75 units
> Ottawa -125; 5 units pays out 4 units
> Montreal -125; 5 units pays out 4 units
> ...





soxmuscle said:


> More...
> 
> CFB:
> Cinci/South Florida under 49; 5 units pays out 4.55 units
> ...


Also played the Predators in the NHL:
 Date placed: 
Oct 30, 2008 6:33p


Date settled: 
Oct 30, 2008 10:27p
Single126254976
Hockey - NHL (Game) Moneyline
(12) Nashville Predators -130 Thu@8:05p


*Final Scores*
Edmonton Oilers 1
Nashville Predators 3

Outcome: *Win
*

Risk 5.00 to win *3.85
*
*Recap:

*NHL: 3-1

Really liked the B's tonight with Thomas so hot but I probably was stupid - that's my 3rd loss on the Bruins this season.  I really haven't been that good predicting my teams wins, can never bet against them, so I them when I think they'll win..  oh well, won the other three and was plus on the day in hockey.

CFB: 2-0

Had this game.  Should have waged the Moneyline instead of the spread, would have won quite a bit..

NBA: 1-1

With the addition of Artest, that Rockets team is tough.  Bad bet on big "D."  If Houston stays healthy, they'll be a force.  Another "should have Moneyline" bet; New Orleans is well on their way to winning this game by double digits.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *Recap:
> 
> *NHL: 3-1
> 
> ...





soxmuscle said:


> Bankroll = 165.45 units



Record: 7-3
Bankroll: 185.29 units

Today's Difference: +20.16 units
Overall Difference: +43.66 units

I'm usually not that this good.

Also, I'm not going to count ridiculous bets towards my record, win or lose.  I will however count them towards my overall bankroll to make it less complicated for me. I threw a unit on Shane Victorino because it pays out a ridiculous amount, not necessarily that I thought it would for sure hit.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 31, 2008)

Wofford +3; 5 units pays out 4.35 units


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 1, 2008)

UConn +3.5; 5 units pays out 4.55
Miami +1.5; 5 units pays out 4.55

The day is young.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 1, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Wofford +3; 5 units pays out 4.35 units



Lost.

Bankroll = 180.29 units


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 1, 2008)

12 posts and no responses.  Nobody cares.  Go sell some more of your bodily fluids.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 1, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> 12 posts and no responses.  Nobody cares.  Go sell some more of your bodily fluids.



I'm kind of doing it for myself.

It's fun to know what you're record is.

PS: your mother has a hairy beaver


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm following it, but theres not really any comment to make with a thread like this.

Im rooting for you, though!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 1, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I'm following it, but theres not really any comment to make with a thread like this.
> 
> Im rooting for you, though!



Thanks, Gaz.

I didn't really expect people to be posting in this thread on a daily basis.

If you like a game I'm wagering on, if you think I'm on the wrong side on some bet, etc. feel free to post, but I'm really not discouraged regardless of how few people are watching this thread.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 1, 2008)

NHL:
- Tampa Bay (-115); 5 units pays out 4.35 units
- Phoenix (-120); 5 units pays out 4.17 units

NBA:
- Philadelphia +2.5; 5 units pays out 4.55 units
- Charlotte -2.5; 5 units pays out 4.55 units
- Cleveland +3; 5 units pays out 4.55 units
- Milwaukee -1; 5 units pays out 4.55 units
- Denver +9; 5 units wins 4.35 units
- Dallas/Minnesota over 199; 5 units pays out 4.55 units

CFB:
- Syracuse +12; 5 units pays out 4.55 units
- New Mexico St. +21.5; 5 units pays out 4.55 units
- Nebraska +22; 5 units pays out 4.55 units
- Texas Tech +4; 5 units pays out 4.55 units


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 1, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> UConn +3.5; 5 units pays out 4.55
> Miami +1.5; 5 units pays out 4.55
> 
> The day is young.



1-1

-.45 units thus far


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd comment but i don't have a clue what's going on. I am not getting this whole "units" thing. 

Also, looking at hockey, it says Tampa Bay (-115) and Phoenix (-120). What the fuck does that mean? I need a Gambling for Dummies book.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 1, 2008)

A lot of money on the line tonight.

Was thinking Texas all week for a 10 unit play, but argued with myself all afternoon and came up with a smaller play on the home team getting the points.  Don't think they'll win but they can put up a fight.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 1, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> I'd comment but i don't have a clue what's going on. I am not getting this whole "units" thing.
> 
> Also, looking at hockey, it says Tampa Bay (-115) and Phoenix (-120). What the fuck does that mean? I need a Gambling for Dummies book.



Going by units simplifies things.

Tampa Bay (-115) means that I would need to spend 115 units to win 100 units.

If a team is on the plus, lets say the Islanders tonight at +170 at home was a real tempting game for me, not because the Islanders are a good team or were definitely going to win the game in my mind, but there is good value in betting 100 units and winning 170 units on the bet, almost doubling your money in the process.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 1, 2008)

It's looking like a rough night tonight.

Hopefully I can win it back on the NFL tomorrow.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 1, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> NHL:
> - Tampa Bay (-115); 5 units pays out 4.35 units *win*
> - Phoenix (-120); 5 units pays out 4.17 units *loss*
> 
> ...


*Tonight's:*

NHL: 1-1

NBA: 2-4

CFB: 2-2

*Overall:

*NHL: 4-2

NBA: 3-5

CFB: 4-2

_Bankroll = 167.19 units
Day's Differential = - 13.1 units (180.29 - 167.19)
_
Bad day all around.  Need to have a good NFL day tomorrow.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 2, 2008)

16-2 the last two weeks in the NFL.  That probably means I'm in for a bad day, something I really can't afford after last nights piss poor performance in hoops.

- Baltimore Ravens +3 (-115); 10 wins 8.7 
- Houston Texans ML (+210); 2.5 wins 5.25
- Detroit Lions +13 (-115); 5 wins 4.35
- Detroit/Chicago over 43.5 (-110); 5 wins 4.55
- St.Louis Rams +3 (+105); 5 wins 5.25
- New York/Buffalo under 43 (-105); 5 wins  4.76

Ridiculous seven team 7 point teaser:
Houston +13, Cincinnati +14.5, KC +17, Baltimore +10, St. Louis +10, Detroit +20, Tennessee +3.5; 1 wins 8


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 2, 2008)

Also,

Go Kyle Orton, Brandon Marshall, Donnie Avery, Lee Evans, Marion Barber, Brandon Jacobs, Owen Daniels, Jason Elam, the New York Giants defense and the rest of my _Zeke Mowatt_ fantasy football team.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 2, 2008)

NHL:

- Parlay, Red Wings (-130) & Det/Van over 5.5 (even); 2.5 wins 5.94
- Toronto Maple Leafs (+145); 5 wins 7.25

More to come.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 2, 2008)

Afternoon NFL games:

- Miami +4.5 (-110); 5 wins 4.55
- Oakland +3 (-120); 5 wins 4.17
- Eagles/Seahawks over 43 (-110); 5 wins 4.55
- Seattle +7 (-105); 15 wins 14.29


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 5, 2008)

- Baltimore Ravens +3 (-115); 10 wins 8.7 *win*
- Houston Texans ML (+210); 2.5 wins 5.25 *loss*
- Detroit Lions +13 (-115); 5 wins 4.35 *win*
- Detroit/Chicago over 43.5 (-110); 5 wins 4.55 *win*
- St.Louis Rams +3 (+105); 5 wins 5.25 *loss*
- New York/Buffalo under 43 (-105); 5 wins  4.76 *push*
- Miami +4.5 (-110); 5 wins 4.55 *win*
- Oakland +3 (-120); 5 wins 4.17 *loss*
- Eagles/Seahawks over 43 (-110); 5 wins 4.55 *loss*
- Seattle +7 (-105); 15 wins 14.29 *loss
- *Patriots +7; (-115); 5 wins 4.35 *win*

Ridiculous seven team 7 point teaser:
Houston +13, Cincinnati +14.5, KC +17, Baltimore +10, St. Louis +10, Detroit +20, Tennessee +3.5; 1 wins 8 *loss (the Rams away from hitting)*

NHL:

- Parlay, Red Wings (-130) & Det/Van over 5.5 (even); 2.5 wins 5.94 *loss*
- Toronto Maple Leafs (+145); 5 wins 7.25 *loss*

_Lost $41, won $26.5 = 
Net of -$14.5 units

_*Tonight's:*

NHL: 0-2

NFL: 5-5-1

*Overall:

*NHL: 4-3 (remember, not counting parlays towards record, only towards total units)

NBA: 3-5

CFB: 4-2

NFL: 5-5-1

_Bankroll = (167.19 units - 14.5 units) 152.69 units_


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 5, 2008)

Had a rather bad day, but really only because I missed on my biggest play with the Seahawks.

Wanted another good week to prove that I wasn't lying about going 16-2 but just couldn't do it.

Loved that teaser.. hate that the Rams got blown out at home..

I took the last two days off from betting completely because I've been so busy with school work and such.  Should be back on tonight.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 5, 2008)

Patriots play:

Date placed: 
Nov 02, 2008 8:23p


Date settled: 
Nov 02, 2008 11:05p
Single126709573
Football - NFL Lines (Game) Point Spread
(423) New England Patriots +7 (-115) Sun@8:15p


*Final Scores*
New England Patriots 15
Indianapolis Colts 18

Outcome: *Win
*

Risk 5.00 units to win* 4.35 units
*


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 5, 2008)

why the fuck do u bet on the leafs


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm 0-2 betting on the Leafs this year.

When's that second franchise coming to Toronto?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 5, 2008)

fuck i hope soon.... i will be jumping ship.....

The leafs are like George Bush


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 5, 2008)

The Leafs had one a couple games in a row.

Show some loyalty!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 5, 2008)

fuck loyalty.  They give two shits about the fan, it is owned by a pension fund, all they care about is profits. 

you ever watch a leaf game at the ACC?  all suits and ties, real fans can't go. Watch the first 5-10 mins at the start of the periods the place is empty while people sit in there boxes.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 5, 2008)

Was going to have games for tonight, but don't want to rush anything with the rut I'm currently in. 

Actually kind of proud of myself, this is usually the time where I try to win back all the money I lost and dig myself a bigger hole.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 5, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> you ever watch a leaf game at the ACC?  all suits and ties, real fans can't go. Watch the first 5-10 mins at the start of the periods the place is empty while people sit in there boxes.



That sucks, I had no idea that was the case.

The Celtics had a similar crowd during last years playoff games, same goes for the Red Sox.  Their beginning to price their tickets out of reach for your most loyal fans.  It sucks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 5, 2008)

Future NBA:

- Pacers to win Championship (100/1); 1 unit wins 100 units
- Pacers to win Eastern Conference (40/1); 1 unit wins 40 units


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 6, 2008)

pick the leafs tonite....hahah


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> pick the leafs tonite....hahah



Claude Julien has said that the Bruins play worse at home, so it definitely crossed my mind, but I think the Bruins win tonight..


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2008)

NHL: 

Boston/San Jose parlay; 5 units wins 5.59
Colorado (-120); 5 units wins 4.17

The Bruins got embarrassed by the Leafs earlier this year and while they've been off for five days and there's always the possibility of being rusty early on, I think the opposite happens with the B's coming out looking for revenge.  With the -170 price, it's not a valuable bet and thus I looked to parlay it with something else ala the Sharks.  They're a complete mismatch over St.Louis and in my opinion provide a real safe second option to maximize my value on the Bruins tonight.

Nothing fancy, just like the Av's tonight at home against Minnesota.

More to come..


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2008)

NBA:

76ers +5; 5 units wins 4.55

Oddsmakers are giving the Sixers too many points here after being embarrassed in Miami last night.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2008)

NFL:

Denver +3 (+105); 5 units wins 5.25


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 6, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> NFL:
> 
> Denver +3 (+105); 5 units wins 5.25



That is a tough one


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2008)

CFB:

Maryland +3 (-105); 5 units wins 4.76
Utah/TCU under 43; 5 units wins 4.55


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> That is a tough one



Finally some comments 

What are your thoughts on this game?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 6, 2008)

not sure.

With Quinn coming in can that spark the offense against a miserable bronco defense?

The browns have a mediocre pass defense. against a high power cutler.

Both have looked very poor.

I chose Denver as well.  But i really tossed it up in the air.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 7, 2008)

CFB:

    Maryland +3 (-105); 5 units wins 4.76 *loss*
    Utah/TCU under 43; 5 units wins 4.55 *win*

   NFL:

    Denver +3 (+105); 5 units wins 5.25 *win*

   NBA:

    76ers +5; 5 units wins 4.55 *loss*

   NHL: 

    Boston/San Jose parlay; 5 units wins 5.59 *win*
    Colorado (-120); 5 units wins 4.17 *loss*

   Starting Bankroll: 142.95 units

Current Bankroll: 150.69 units
Final Bankroll: 151.08 units
  Differential: +.37 units

*Tonight's:

*NHL: 1-1
 NBA: 0-1
 NFL: 1-0
 CFB: 1-1

*Overall:
*MLB: 1-0
NHL: 5-4
 NBA: 3-6
 CFB: 5-3
 NFL: 6-5-1

Here comes the weekend, fellas.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 7, 2008)

I was 2-0


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 7, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I was 2-0



I really liked last nights over, but didn't go with it when the total jumped from 46 points to 47 right before I was about to make the wager. 

Not sure why a single point turned me off so much 

What was your second winner?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 7, 2008)

the leafs


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 7, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> the leafs



The Leafs got smoked?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 7, 2008)

I was sarcastic whrn i said pick the leafs.

They blow donkey balls.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 7, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I was sarcastic whrn i said pick the leafs.
> 
> They blow donkey balls.



They've actually been playing half decently this year IMO.

Solid night - A lot of NHL/NBA tonight and then a ton of football both tomorrow and Sunday, so get your ass in here and help me win money.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 7, 2008)

CFB:

Nevada-Reno -2(-115); 5 units wins 4.35 units


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 9, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> CFB:
> 
> Nevada-Reno -2(-115); 5 units wins 4.35 units



Winner.

*Overall CFB record: 6-3*
*Bankroll: 151.08 units + 4.35 units = 155.43*

Missed out yesterday as my girlfriends sister came in town and I was tailgating all day.  Oh well, should have plenty of NFL action today to go along with some NHL and NBA.

Only play thus far is Edmonton over a banged up New Jersey Devils team tonight.. more to come.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 9, 2008)

*NFL:
*Houston -1.5; 10 units wins 9.09 units
Chicago +3; 5 units wins 4.17

*NHL:
*Edmonton -110; 5 units to win 4.55 units

Thinking about adding more units to the Edmonton play.  More NFL to come, really wanted to pull the trigger on the Patriots but I wasn't sure on the points.  Should have some basketball and hockey as well...


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 9, 2008)

Knicks +4; 5 wins 4.55


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 9, 2008)

Carolina/Oakland Over 37.5; 5 wins 4.55
New York/Philly Under 43; 5 wins 4.35


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 9, 2008)

Oakland +10.5; 5 wins 4.35
Indy/Pittsburgh Under 39; 5 wins 4.55


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 10, 2008)

*NFL Sunday:
*0-6
-35 units

Really tough day.  Considering the whole reason I started this thread was because over a two week stretch I went 16-2 in the NFL and thought I was the shit.  Blah.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 10, 2008)

*NHL Sunday:
*
1-0
+9.1 units

Loved Edmonton here with the Devils so battered and bruised.  Added an extra 5 units on the game bringing me to +9.1 on the day.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 10, 2008)

*NBA Sunday*:

1-0
+4.55 units


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 10, 2008)

*On the year...

*MLB: 1-0
NHL: 6-4
 NBA: 4-6
 CFB: 6-3
 NFL: 6-11-1

*Yesterday's bankroll: *155.43
*Today's bankroll: *134.08

High water mark after those two hot NFL weekends was 187 units, I've lost over 50 units in the last couple of weeks.  God, I suck.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 10, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *NHL Sunday:
> *
> 1-0
> +9.1 units
> ...



Edmonton got out played and out shot.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 10, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Edmonton got out played and out shot.



Really?

I'm glad I didn't watch it then.

After throwing up a goose egg in football, I just chalked it up as a loss.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 11, 2008)

Spurs -4 2nd half (need to win) (-110); 5 units wins 4.55


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 12, 2008)

Winner last night.

NBA: 5-6
Bankroll: 138.63 units


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 13, 2008)

Futures:
Bruins to win the Cup 20/1; 2.5 units wins 50 units

Now have 4.5 units to win 100 units on the Bruins.  They've become an elite team and that number will be down to single digits in a couple of months.

Tonight:
Bruins over Montreal (+110); 10 units wins 11 units

Really like the Bruins tonight, will probably homer it up some more and bet the Pats as well.  Like both those match ups.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 13, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Futures:
> Bruins to win the Cup 20/1; 2.5 units wins 50 units
> 
> Now have 4.5 units to win 100 units on the Bruins.  They've become an elite team and that number will be down to single digits in a couple of months.
> ...



I will say it right now.... Bruins will not win the cup this year.  They always choke come the end of the year.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 13, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I will say it right now.... Bruins will not win the cup this year.  They always choke come the end of the year.



I think it's worth a shot at those odds.  I value your opinion but this team has always been a fringe playoff team, of the 4-5-6-7-8 mold.. meaning they really haven't been a dominant team.

They are young though..

Thoughts on tonights Bruins/Habs and Pats/Jets games?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 13, 2008)

Boston might have it tough.... Back to back games last night went to a shootout.

I will always chose against the Jets, cause of Favre alone.  That is why I am not a gambler, emotions ride.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 13, 2008)

*CFB:*
- Miami (FL) -4; 10 units wins 9.52
- Akron -3; 5 units wins 5
- UNLV -7; 5 units wins 5
- UNLV/Wyoming under 48; 5 units wins 4.55


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 13, 2008)

*NHL:
*- Boston +110; 10 units wins 11 units
- Boston +125; 5 units wins 6.25

Could have more.. Bruins up 1-0 early.  

This was a really big play, but I may bet my biggest on the Pats here shortly.  Still waiting for the line to drop to 3...


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 13, 2008)

*NBA:
*- Denver +7; 5 units wins 4.35


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 13, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Boston might have it tough.... Back to back games last night went to a shootout.
> 
> I will always chose against the Jets, cause of Favre alone.  That is why I am not a gambler, emotions ride.



This is one of those statement games, at home.. I just really think they'll win this one, even with the game last night in the Chi.  The Bruins have the opportunity to play well in back to back games with Tim Thomas and Manny Fernandez.  Fernandez looks like his Minnesota days version tonight... get 'em!

Good man.  I really think the Patriots win this game too.  Like you said, emotions ride...


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 13, 2008)

GOAL!

2-0 Bruins.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 13, 2008)

Another goal!!!

3-0 Bruins with 6 seconds to go in the period.

60 minutes boys.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 13, 2008)

*NFL:
*Patriots ML; 25 units wins 17.24 units

Biggest play to date.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Well you got your Bruins......

But ouch on the Pats.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 14, 2008)

I lost about the same on the Pats last night. Foxboro, cold weather, short week, near impossible to bet against the Pats there.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 14, 2008)

BTW fuck Favre


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 14, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Well you got your Bruins......
> 
> But ouch on the Pats.



Won big on the Bruins, lost big on the Patriots.

I went to this bar for the game last night and there were about 20 Jets fans screaming "J-E-T-S Jets! Jets! Jets!" after everything that happened.  False starts, 4 yard runs.. every fucking thing..

All week I've been on the Bruins and Patriots, not sure why I chose to put the  25 units on the Pats and 15 units on the Bruins, but hindsight is 20/20.

Still up overall, although I need a comeback weekend after the putrid 0-6 performance in the NFL last week.

Who do you got tonight?  Any good looking games out there?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 14, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> I lost about the same on the Pats last night. Foxboro, cold weather, short week, near impossible to bet against the Pats there.



The Jets just didn't make many mistakes.

Hate losing one of my big plays because I only put that kind of dough on games that I "know" I will win.  Oh, how wrong I can be...


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 14, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> BTW fuck Favre



BTW fuck the NFL overtime.

How anticlimatic after nearly shitting my pants on the Moss touchdown...


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 14, 2008)

The day wouldn't have been that bad overall if I hadn't lost on the points in my one NBA game and my college football plays.

Hate losing that Miami game especially.. or that Denver game because Kenyon Martin couldn't compose himself and got a technical in the final minute.  You fucking bastard.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2008)

*NFL:

*Vikings +6; 10 wins 8.33
Texans +9; 10 wins 8

Should have more afternoon plays.  Drank too much, woke up late and didn't have enough time to do the studying I normally do.

I've been in a wicked rut of late, lets turn this around starting today!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2008)

*Updated record...

*MLB: 1-0
NHL: 7-4
 NBA: 4-7
 CFB: 8-5
 NFL: 6-12-1


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2008)

*NHL:
*
Blackhawks (even); 5 wins 5
Lightning +125; 5 wins 6.25
Thrashers +140; 5 wins 7

The Hawks have the biggest game of their season tonight and I think after two straight overtime losses, the puck falls their way.

No more Melrose, playing a shit Carolina team that's lost three in a row.

The odds are simply too much here IMO.  Philly shouldn't be a -160 favorite against the Thrashers.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2008)

*NFL:

*Chargers +5; 5 units wins 4.55
Chargers +170; 3 units wins 5.10
Chargers/Steelers over 40.5; 5 units wins 4.76


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *NFL:
> 
> *Vikings +6; 10 wins 8.33
> Texans +9; 10 wins 8
> ...



1-0-1

+8 units

a win and a push, I'll take it.  Especially considering the line was 5.5 in the Vikings game and I bought it to 6 to get the push...

Got a lot riding on that Chargers game, hopefully it cashes.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2008)

*CBB:

* Old Dominion +8; 2.5 wins 2.27
Loyola Marymount +7.5; 2.5 wins 2.27


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2008)

*NBA:

*Pistons +2; 5 wins 4.55
Timberwolves +9.5; 5 wins 4.55


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2008)

Another fucking overtime kills me...


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *CBB:
> 
> * Old Dominion +8; 2.5 wins 2.27
> Loyola Marymount +7.5; 2.5 wins 2.27



1-1

ODU actually won the game.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *NFL:
> 
> *Chargers +5; 5 units wins 4.55
> Chargers +170; 3 units wins 5.10
> Chargers/Steelers over 40.5; 5 units wins 4.76



1-2

Would have lost all three but got lucky at the end.

That total seemed suspiciously low, didn't know the weather was going to be as bad as it was.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *NHL:
> *
> Blackhawks (even); 5 wins 5
> Lightning +125; 5 wins 6.25
> ...



0-3

Lost all games by one goal.  It keeps getting worse and worse...


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *NBA:
> 
> *Pistons +2; 5 wins 4.55
> Timberwolves +9.5; 5 wins 4.55



1-1


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2008)

*Records:

*MLB: 1-0
NHL: 7-7
 NBA: 5-8
 CFB: 8-5
CBB: 1-1
 NFL: 8-14-2


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow you suck


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 18, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Wow you suck



I'm not going to sit here and tell you I'm any good at this, because clearly I am not.  The best in the business hit at a 55% success rate and money can be made winning anything above 49% so I'm going to stick with it and hope this rut I'm in turns around at some point.

I happen to think I know a hell of a lot about sports.  With that said, it's amazing how hard it is to handicap a game.

Hey.. at least I was on the right side of the Chargers/Steelers game that the refs fucked up on.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 18, 2008)

Just checking in here.  How much did you start with and now how much do you have?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 18, 2008)

He had a dick down his throat.... now he has a dick up his ass.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 20, 2008)

*CBB:
*USC/Seton Hall under 135; 5 wins 4.55
Southern Illinois/Duke under 138; 5 wins 4.35
Iowa -9.5; 5 wins 4.55


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 20, 2008)

*NFL:
*Cincinnati +12; 5 wins 4.55


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 20, 2008)

*CFB:
*Georgia Tech -3; 5 wins 4
GT/MIA under 42; 5 wins 4.55


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 20, 2008)

I like the over tonight 34. Cinci scares me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 20, 2008)

*NBA:
*Celts/Pistons under 184; 5 wins 4.55

Want to play the Celts moneyline or tease the points but the odds are so god awful.  Defensive barnburner, lets get it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 20, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> I like the over tonight 34. Cinci scares me.



I'm not sure what to think about that total.. The Bengals could come out and dominate but they also could do nothing.. hmm..


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 20, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *CBB:
> *USC/Seton Hall under 135; 5 wins 4.55
> Southern Illinois/Duke under 138; 5 wins 4.35
> Iowa -9.5; 5 wins 4.55



Michigan +10; 5 wins 4.55
Oklahoma St +9; 5 wins 4.55
Oklahomas St/Tulsa over 142; 5 wins 4.76
Illinois/Vandy over 130; 5 wins 4.35
Vandy -7; 5 wins 4.55
UC Davis +11; 5 wins 4.17


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 20, 2008)

*NHL:
*Montreal -115; 5 wins 4.35
Los Angeles -110; 5 wins 4.55


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 20, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Just checking in here.  How much did you start with and now how much do you have?



Lick my taint.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 20, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Lick my taint.



I'm down a bunch, but I'm still up overall.  Need to get back on track as I'm in danger of dipping into negative numbers.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 20, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *NFL:
> *Cincinnati +12; 5 wins 4.55



Got it at 12, now at 11.5


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 21, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *NHL:
> *Montreal -115; 5 wins 4.35
> Los Angeles -110; 5 wins 4.55



2-0


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 21, 2008)

a shootout still gets you a win?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 21, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *CBB:
> *USC/Seton Hall under 135; 5 wins 4.55 *win*
> Southern Illinois/Duke under 138; 5 wins 4.35 *loss*
> Iowa -9.5; 5 wins 4.55 *win*
> ...



7-2

Couldn't believe that UCLA lost to Michigan straight up.  That would have been a nice money line hit, huh?

Overall in college hoops, an excellent day.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 21, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> a shootout still gets you a win?



Still gets me a loss though too.

Look back at some of these games I've been betting on.  Of my 7 losses in hockey, 4-5 of them have come by way of the shootout.  I was due for an overtime winner sooner or later.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 21, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *NBA:
> *Celts/Pistons under 184; 5 wins 4.55
> 
> Want to play the Celts moneyline or tease the points but the odds are so god awful.  Defensive barnburner, lets get it.



1-0

Wanted the Celts, wasn't sure on the points.  At one point last night, I put all of my remaining bankroll on the Celtics ML of -280 but with the odds, I wasn't being paid out nearly anything, so I didn't pull the trigger.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 21, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *CFB:
> *Georgia Tech -3; 5 wins 4
> GT/MIA under 42; 5 wins 4.55



1-1

Picked the winner, couldn't quite pick how the game went down.

God a ton of points were scored in that game.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 21, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *NFL:
> *Cincinnati +12; 5 wins 4.55



0-1


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 21, 2008)

*Records:

*MLB: 1-0
NHL: 9-7
 NBA: 6-8
 CFB: 9-6
CBB: 8-3
 NFL: 8-15-2

135.73 units going into the weekend.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 21, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Still gets me a loss though too.
> 
> Look back at some of these games I've been betting on.  Of my 7 losses in hockey, 4-5 of them have come by way of the shootout.  I was due for an overtime winner sooner or later.



I just figured it would be considered a tie to the house.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 27, 2008)

Guess you lost all your money


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 27, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Guess you lost all your money


 
Haha.  Not quite.

The degenerate in me threw 25 units on the Alabama moneyline the other night (forgot to post it, thankfully) on a midnight eastern start time because by all accounts, I thought it was free money.  Well that shit team ended up losing to an all freshman Oregon squad who sucks and I've been kind of down on betting ever since.

Of course had I woken up this morning on time, I would have been on the Lions +13 and they look as shitty as I've ever seen them look.

Whats your card looking like for the rest of day?  Should be a big one today for me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2008)

The degenerate in me threw 50 units on the Bruins last night and am back up "big."

Who ya got on this glorious Sunday, Iain?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2008)

*NFL:*
Panthers +3; 5 wins 4.35
Browns +6; 10 wins 9.09
Browns ML; 3 wins 4.88

Should have some afternoon games as well.. Weather should be a problem in most places today so I just bagged betting on any totals.

Went 3-0 on Thursday with Dallas -13, Philly -3, and the Eagles/Arizona total of 47 points. Would have gone 3-1 but my hangover didn't allow me to get up in time to foolishly bet on Detroit.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2008)

*CBB:*
Indiana +3; 5 wins 4.55
Providence +5; 10 wins 9.09
Tennessee pick 'em; 10 wins 9.09
Wake Forest +2; 10 wins 9.09

Some big plays today, mainly because the oddsmakers are still trying to figure out how good each team is IMO.  

My Hoosiers are going to be a real interesting team to bet on this year as I expect them to be double digit dogs at home when Big Ten play starts (went 2-1 against the spread last week in Hawaii) but I think this score is a tad off the mark.  Cornell is an excellent team who is fielding nearly their entire team from last year who made the field of 64 and has the opportunity to be the first (and last) Ivy League team to win in Assembly Hall ever.  Cornell may win, but it will be real tight all game and IU getting 3 points at home seems like excellent value after nearly losing to Chaminade last week.

Providence isn't anything special and St. Mary's is a solid team, but regardless of how far Providence is traveling, there is no way a Big East team should be getting 5 points from a WCC team not named Gonzaga.

Tennessee looked awesome the other day and the public has began to pound the Zags bringing the line from Tenn -2 to a pick 'em game just in the last 24 hours.  Tennessee wins this game.

Wake Forest is one of my sleeper teams this year.  Watching Boston College and the ACC, I really expect Wake to be a top ten team in the country by the end of the year.  Getting points?  I'm in.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2008)

*NBA:*
Portland +4; 5 wins 4.55


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2008)

*NHL Futures:*
Leafs to win the Cup; 100 to 1
Kings to win the Cup; 100 to 1

Two 100/1 teams who have very good chances to make the playoffs.  Iain will rip on me, but this Leafs team plays hard.

Of course, this is irrelevant as the Bruins are going to win me my NHL Futures money!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2008)

*NFL:
*Panthers +3; 5 wins 4.35
Browns +6; 10 wins 9.09
Browns ML; 3 wins 4.88
Patriots -2; 5 wins 4.35
Broncos +8; 5 wins 4.55


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *NFL:*
> Panthers +3; 5 wins 4.35
> Browns +6; 10 wins 9.09
> Browns ML; 3 wins 4.88
> ...


 

3-2 on the day
hit my big play
+17.9 units on the day
*NFL Record: *11-17-4


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *NBA:*
> Portland +4; 5 wins 4.55


 
Winner.

*NBA Record: *7-8


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *CBB:*
> Indiana +3; 5 wins 4.55
> Providence +5; 10 wins 9.09
> Tennessee pick 'em; 10 wins 9.09
> ...


 
Loved watching my boys take down Cornell.  I really don't want to graduate in two years, this program is going to be a National Championship contender year in/year out under Tom Crean.

Lost a heartbreaker in the Providence game.  Were getting 5, lost by 6.  Such is gambling fuck shit cock balls.. sorry, that was my tourettes.

Tennessee got out played but I can't say I was completely on the wrong side in this one.  The Vols are just too dark and selfish at this point in the season.. Hopefully these two clash again.

IU plays Wake on Wednesday.  We're going to get murdered.  May risk my entire account on the Moneyline.

2-2 record
-6.39 units
*CBB Record: *10-5


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2008)

*Records:

*MLB: 1-0
NHL: 9-7
NBA: 7-8
CFB: 9-6
CBB: 10-5
NFL: 11-17-2*

* Didn't mean 4 ties in the earilier thread


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2008)

Hows your bankroll looking, man?

Still following this thread, btw


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 1, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *NHL Futures:*
> Leafs to win the Cup; 100 to 1
> Kings to win the Cup; 100 to 1
> 
> ...




You realize the leafs are like 2 points out of the basement in the East?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 2, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Hows your bankroll looking, man?
> 
> Still following this thread, btw



Bankroll is fine but it's been a hell of a ride over the last two weeks.

I was up 85 units at one point but really went into the doghouse since I started this thread.

Had a couple of bad days, tried to win my losses back by betting a lot on a heavy favorite'd dog, so I bet on Alabama against Oregon last week in Maui.. Bama ended up losing.. That put me in a huge bind.. I scanned the card, saw the Bruins at home getting plus money against the Wings on Saturday, bet the house and am now back up.. not as much but like 40 units which is definitely better than where I once was.

Glad to see you're following.  Gambling is awesome, especially when you're winning


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 2, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> You realize the leafs are like 2 points out of the basement in the East?



...And a two game winning streak out of 6th place.

You just despise the Leafs, they have a solid shot at the 7th or 8th spot IMO and as Edmonton taught me two years ago.. anything can happen.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 2, 2008)

Yep.

I despise the Management.  Unfortunately I am a leaf fan.

With Brian Burke being announced as the new GM.  I expect a shake up, I wouldn't expect to see him even being concerned with making the playoffs this year.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 2, 2008)

*CBB:
*Purdue -1; 10 units wins 8.33

*NBA:
*Pistons/Spurs under 185; 5 wins 4.55
76ers +3; 5 wins 4
Wizards +7; 5 wins 4.76
Pacers +10; 10 wins 8.7
Pacers ML; 2 wins 7.5

Go Pacers!


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 2, 2008)

Probably going to lose all of my other games because I'm bragging, but holy fuck, that Pacers game was drawn up just as I envisioned it.  

That ML bet might be the best bet I've made in my life.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 2, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Yep.
> 
> I despise the Management. Unfortunately I am a leaf fan.
> 
> *With Brian Burke being announced as the new GM.* I expect a shake up, I wouldn't expect to see him even being concerned with making the playoffs this year.


 
That was one of the reasons I was enticed on this one.

They're getting smoked tonight in San Jose, but what if they start turning a corner, add a player at the deadline and make a Cup run?  Hopefully I can pick the playoffs and make some money.  

Toronto is in, you heard it here first.

Do you think Brian Burke is the right man for the job?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 2, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *CBB:*
> Purdue -1; 10 units wins 8.33
> 
> *NBA:*
> ...


 
I'm extremely angry at myself.  Had Duke all morning and afternoon, talked to my Dad, went to my 5:45 class and changed my mind a couple of hours before tip off.

Oh well, excellent day overall.

*1-1 in big plays*
*hit the huge dog on the ML*
*5-0 in the NBA*


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 2, 2008)

*Records:

*MLB: 1-0
NHL: 9-7
NBA: 12-8
CFB: 9-6
CBB: 10-6
NFL: 11-17-2


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> That was one of the reasons I was enticed on this one.
> 
> They're getting smoked tonight in San Jose, but what if they start turning a corner, add a player at the deadline and make a Cup run?  Hopefully I can pick the playoffs and make some money.
> 
> ...



I honestly not sure about Brian Burke as a GM.  He is a loud mouth high-profile GM.  What did he do in Vancouver?  I am sure Anaheim was well on its way of being a contender, before he arrived.

He likes the limelight.  Toronto will give him tonnes of that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Haha. Not quite.
> 
> The degenerate in me threw 25 units on the Alabama moneyline the other night (forgot to post it, thankfully) on a midnight eastern start time because by all accounts, I thought it was free money. Well that shit team ended up losing to an all freshman Oregon squad who sucks and I've been kind of down on betting ever since.
> 
> ...


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I honestly not sure about Brian Burke as a GM. He is a loud mouth high-profile GM. What did he do in Vancouver? I am sure Anaheim was well on its way of being a contender, before he arrived.
> 
> He likes the limelight. Toronto will give him tonnes of that.


 
Can you give me a baseball equivalent to Brian Burke?

From what I can gather, it seems like an excellent move by a franchise desperately trying to head in the right direction.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2008)

HAHA Ironic.... J P Riccardi


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> HAHA Ironic.... J P Riccardi


 
I know a lot of people are starting to turn on Riccardi, but I'm a big fan of his. 

Makes me like my Leafs bet even more


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't know if we are turning on Riccardi, but he does get involved in stupid things when he opens his mouth.

The Jays have had some tough breaks with injuries the last few years, there is no doubt they are a good squad.  But when you are in the same division as the Yanks and Sox.  Good just doesn't cut it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2008)

This is true.

The Jays will be fine, they just need to stop throwing their young pitchers arms into the ground.

That quote I posted a while back was shocking to me.

Haven't heard much about them this offseason, I wonder if they'll be active come the Winter Meetings.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2008)

What quote?

I know they offered Salary abitration to Burnett, and not to Greg Zaun.

There was a couple of small deals.  However the owner of the company that owned the Jays, passed away Yesterday.  So it will be interesting to see what direction they choose?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> What quote?
> 
> I know they offered Salary abitration to Burnett, and not to Greg Zaun.
> 
> There was a couple of small deals. However the owner of the company that owned the Jays, passed away Yesterday. So it will be interesting to see what direction they choose?


 
The quote that listed 4-5 good, young, talented pitchers who are either A. done for their career or B. recovering from major surgery ala Tommy John.

Marcum, Chacin, McGowan, etc.

Did Rogers really have that much of a say in personnel moves of his teams?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2008)

Not personal moves.

But he supplies the money.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Not personal moves.
> 
> But he supplies the money.


 
Yes, but it's not like the money he allocated for this offseason is going anywhere.  Who's to say his son (or whomever takes over his funds) won't be more willing to sign high priced free agents?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 3, 2008)

Who knows?

Ted Rogers held Toronto Culture and and Canadian culture close to his heart.  He bought the Jays fearing they would follow the footprints of the Expos, even though he wasn't a sports fan.  He felt that Toronto deserved a winner.

Who know what the plan of action will be with the Jays?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2008)

*NBA:*
Wizards +7; 10 wins 8.33

*CBB:*
East Carolina -2; 5 wins 4.17
Rhode Island -1; 5 wins 4.17
Tulsa +2; 5 wins 4.17
Niagra -8; 5 wins 4.55
Arkansas Little Rock +4; 5 wins 4.17
Michigan State +11; 5 wins 4.35

All week had planned on betting the Wake Forest Moneyline over Indiana, but it's not even being offered it's so high.  Syracuse is -2600 over Cornell at -18, so at -21 you'd have to think Wake Forest was at least -3000.  In other words, to win a $100 dollars, you'd have to bet $3,000 dollars.  In all seriousness, there are going to be some games this year where I'll be wagering my entire worth (not just my online bankroll) on IU's opponent on the ML.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *NBA:*
> Wizards +7; 10 wins 8.33
> 
> *CBB:*
> ...


 
IU got smoked, would have bet my life on it...  Ballsack.

NBA: 1-0
CBB: 2-4
hit my big play
can't believe i played the big ten teams.  i got swayed by a friend of mine both times.
oh well, can't win 'em all.  two football games.. see ya tomorrow.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 5, 2008)

*NHL:*
Calgary -135; 5 wins 3.7

*NBA:*
Celtics -7; 10 wins 8.33
Celtics -8; 5 wins 4.17
Wizards +13; 10 wins 8.33
Pacers +12; 10 wins 8
Clippers -1; 5 wins 4.55
Bobcats +4; 10 wins 9.09

*CBB:*
Fairfield -13; 4.17


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 6, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *NHL:*
> Calgary -135; 5 wins 3.7 _winner_
> 
> *NBA:*
> ...


 
*NHL: 1-0*
*CBB: 1-0*
*NBA: 3-3*

lost the Bobcats game by a point; missed a meaningless free throw with 5 seconds remaining, Bucks get the board, Bobcats foul again and thats that...  Otherwise would've had a huge day winning big on the Celts.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 6, 2008)

Play against the Raptors.  On a downward spiral.  Fired Sam Mitchell.... will be interesting to see how the defense is now.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 6, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Play against the Raptors. On a downward spiral. Fired Sam Mitchell.... will be interesting to see how the defense is now.


 
Actually threw a small play on the Raps last night and boy what a bad decision it was.  Sometimes new coaches inspire teams, I thought getting 5 while the Jazz were without Boozer was a decent bet.  I thought wrong.  I won't be throwing anything on the Raptors for a while.

Who do you like on this Championship Saturday?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 6, 2008)

Florida/Alabama?

What isn't Florida favoured by 10?

I would still take Florida.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 6, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Florida/Alabama?
> 
> What isn't Florida favoured by 10?
> 
> I would still take Florida.


 
Still on the fence in this one.

Florida is the best team in the country IMO.  All week I've thought they'd cover this number because "the number one team getting ten points" just seemed too easy.

Hmm...


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 6, 2008)

*CFB:*
East Carolina/Tulsa over 66; 5 wins 4.55
Boston College -1; 10 wins 9.09
Florida -10; 5 wins 4.55
Cincinatti -8; 10 wins 9.09
Navy -6.5 1st half; 5 wins 4.55
Hawaii/Cinci over 24 1st half; 5 wins 4.35

Might add more.. looking at a parlay of Oklahoma and Florida on the money line.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 6, 2008)

*CBB:*
Michigan +10; 10 wins 8.33
Kentucky -2; 10 wins 8.33
Wisconsin +5; 10 wins 9.09
Evansville -6; 10 wins 8.33
Providence -4; 5 wins 4.76
Minnesota -11; 5 wins 4.17
Gonzaga -22; 5 wins 4.17

Potential for a huge day.  For whatever reason after losing both the MSU and Purdue games, I'm sticking with the crap big ten.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 6, 2008)

*NHL:*
Bruins -140; 5 wins 3.57
Bruins/Panthers over 5.5; 5 wins 6
Capitals/Leafs under 6; 5 wins 5.25
Blackhawks +165; 5 wins 8.25
Sabres/Lightning under 5.5; 5 wins 4
Oilers/Sharks over 5.5; 5 wins 4.55
Sharks -280; 30 wins 10.71
Blue Jackets -115; 5 wins 4.35
Blue Jackets/Kings under 5.5; 5 wins 4.35

Trying something new out in pucks tonight with the totals.

The Sharks simply don't lose at home.  If they do, I'm fucked.

Hawks/Bruins are more sentimental than anything else, but you got to love the Blackhawks at +165 regardless of who they're playing and the Bruins have been en fuego of late.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 6, 2008)

Jesus christ Hawks.

I get done writing about how I'd take them at +165 against anybody and they're already down 2-0.

Fucking A.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 6, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Jesus christ Hawks.
> 
> I get done writing about how I'd take them at +165 against anybody and they're already down 2-0.
> 
> Fucking A.


 
2-1 now.

Wish I had that over...


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 6, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> 2-1 now.
> 
> Wish I had that over...


 
3-2 Hawks after the first.

Incredible period.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 11, 2008)

*NBA:*
Celts/Wizards over 196; 10 wins 9.09
Jazz -3; 10 wins 9.52


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 11, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *NBA:*
> Celts/Wizards over 196; 10 wins 9.09
> Jazz -3; 10 wins 9.52


 
*NBA: 2-0*
Hey, what do you know?  A good night for a change.. Thinking I might change my style.  I'm going to go back and calculate but I think I hit my big plays at an incredible rate and my smaller plays at a slightly below .500 record.  I'm an action junkie mainly because I like being able to root for a team on televised games as it makes the game more interesting.  With that said, it's cutting in to my potential profits.  I'll still play 5 unit plays but I'm going to try and avoid playing all of my leans being more selective in the process.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 11, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *CBB:*
> Michigan +10; 10 wins 8.33 _win_
> Kentucky -2; 10 wins 8.33 _loss_
> Wisconsin +5; 10 wins 9.09 _win_
> ...


 
4-3

Had a plus day in hoops going 3-1 in my big plays.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 11, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *CFB:*
> East Carolina/Tulsa over 66; 5 wins 4.55 _loss_
> Boston College -1; 10 wins 9.09 _loss_
> Florida -10; 5 wins 4.55 _win_
> ...


 
2-4

Bad day.  Florida and Navy who I loved should have been my big plays.  What a homer move on Boston College... another year, another BC team that fails to go to a BCS bowl.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 11, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *NHL:*
> Bruins -140; 5 wins 3.57 _win_
> Bruins/Panthers over 5.5; 5 wins 6 _loss_
> Capitals/Leafs under 6; 5 wins 5.25 _win_
> ...


 
Too many leans & fucked by the Sharks and Hawks.

2-7


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 11, 2008)

*Records:

*MLB: 1-0
NHL: 11-14
NBA: 14-8
CFB: 11-10
CBB: 14-9
NFL: 11-17-2


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 12, 2008)

What do you find the toughest sport to bet on?

I always find Hockey to be unpredictable.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 12, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> What do you find the toughest sport to bet on?
> 
> I always find Hockey to be unpredictable.


 
This is really my first time going through all the sports, having started at the beginning of this summer with baseball.

Baseball is tricky because even the worst teams win 60 games but overall, I had a pretty successful run this summer with my best bet being an afternoon Padres game where the over/under was 6 (the lowest total of the year), winning on the under of a 3-2 game.

Football is probably the best sport to bet on.  I went on a run at one point this year where I was 15-2 in two consecutive weeks in NFL, but really struggled down the stretch as the lines started to get harder.  Every game it seems is right around what the oddsmakers predict, look no further than last nights Bears -3.  I was really good in College Football this year and am just itching for the Bowl Season to start up.

Basketball is up there with Baseball and Football as the best sport to bet on.  Still too early to really tell how I've fared, but I did predict that Pacers upset over the Lakers, where something like 99.6% of the ML bets were on the Lakers.  *pats back*

With all that said, the worst sport by far and away to bet on is hockey.  I tested the waters and have won big twice on the Bruins this year but at the same time, of my 14 losses, 8-10 of them were shoot out losses that just didn't fly my way.  I've  been told that in the end it'll even itself out, but I'm not sure how much longer I can wait.  That Sharks game and Blackhawks game on Saturday night was just the icing on the cake for me.

What about you?  Do you gamble?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 15, 2008)

No way do I gamble.  I follow sports too much on emotion and not logic.

I just play in pools... Low Dollar value.  Just cause it is fun.

Baseball would be tough.... but you can get a good idea on starting pitchers.

Hockey just seems so much up in the air on any given night, as it requires a full team output.  Where as the other sports, a superstar can dictate the outcome.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 16, 2008)

I hear ya.

I guess I just like that I'm more knowledgable and pay attention more because I have incentive (money on the line).  Not that I need an incentive to watch sports, but I think I'm a more knowledgable fan because of it.

Why else would I watch a Vanderbilt/South Florida game tonight?  But come tournament time, I'm not going to have to feel like I'm talking out of my ass if/when Vanderbilt upsets somebody.

*NBA:*
Lakers -7 (1st half); 5 wins 4.35

*CBB:*
Denver U -3; 5 wins 4.76
Marquette +3 (1st half); 10 wins 8.7
Marquette +6; 5 wins 4.35


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 16, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *NBA:*
> Lakers -7 (1st half); 5 wins 4.35
> 
> *CBB:*
> ...


 

0-1 in NBA
2-1 in CBB
Hit my big play


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 16, 2008)

*Records:

*MLB: 1-0
NHL: 11-14
NBA: 14-9
CFB: 11-10
CBB: 16-10
NFL: 11-17-2


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 18, 2008)

*CBB:*
South Alabama -4; 5 wins 4.55
UL Lafayette -2.5; 5 wins 4.55
Montana +2.5; 5 wins 4.55
Northern Colorado +6.5; 5 wins 4.55

I was tempted all week to make a big play out of the Evansville/UNC game tonight but am having second thoughts now.  Usually my gut makes the best picks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 18, 2008)

*NFL:*
Jags +7; 5 wins 4.35


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 18, 2008)

0-4-1

Fuck off.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 23, 2008)

*CBB:*
Pacific +7; 10 wins 9.09
Kansas +2.5; 5 wins 4.35
Kansas/Arizona under 138; 5 wins 4.76


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 23, 2008)

I actually won the Northern Colorado game by a half point, so I went 1-3-1 the last night I posted plays.

With that said, I made these bets the other night:

Date placed: 
Dec 20, 2008 8:12p

Date settled: 
Dec 20, 2008 11:40p
Single131452783
Football - NFL Lines (Game) Point Spread
(103) Baltimore Ravens +6 Sat@8:15p</SPAN>

*Final Scores*
Baltimore Ravens 33
Dallas Cowboys 24

Outcome: *Win*

Risk 5.00 to win* 4.55*

Date placed: 
Dec 20, 2008 8:12p

Date settled: 
Dec 20, 2008 11:40p
Single131452784
Football - NFL Lines (Game) Total
(103) Baltimore Ravens vs. (104) Dallas Cowboys Over 39 Sat@8:15p</SPAN>

*Final Scores*
Baltimore Ravens 33
Dallas Cowboys 24

Outcome: *Win*

Risk 5.00 to win* 4.55*

So the updated records heading into tonight are...

*Records:

*MLB: 1-0
NHL: 11-14
NBA: 14-9
CFB: 11-10
CBB: 17-13
NFL: 13-17-3


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 3, 2009)

*NFL Playoffs:*
Atlanta Falcons pick; 10 units
San Diego Chargers +2; 10 units


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey, BigDyl is back.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

Had Baltimore yesterday, no play in the second game because I went to a bar and had no computer access to pick the Eagles.

*NFL Playoffs:* 2-1


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

*CBB:
*Notre Dame -3 ***

*CFB:
*Texas -9 *


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

Going to have a new system to make it easier to read.

*** = 15 unit plays
** = 10 unit plays
* = 5 unit plays

I will make higher plays from time to time like I have so far, but for the most part I'll label them as 1, 2, or 3 star plays.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

Same shit happened with USC as it did today with Texas.

I was considering betting my entire account on USC but got talked down to the point that I didn't end up betting on the game.

I wasn't as confident, but I was thinking about making it a 10 or even 15 unit play but have been talked down to just a 5 unit play.

It makes sense that I'd get less confident as game time nears, but I don't want to make the same mistake I made with USC again tonight, so I'll bet small on Texas.

This Big Ten is a fraud.  Texas wins by 10+.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Same shit happened with USC as it did today with Texas.
> 
> I was considering betting my entire account on USC but got talked down to the point that I didn't end up betting on the game.
> 
> ...



Good thing you chickened out on the that bet.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2009)

Absolutely.

This bowl season has been so confusing.

Ole Miss blows out Texas Tech, Alabama gets blown out, Texas plays like dog poop against an inferior Ohio State team.. Who wins?  Florida or Oklahoma?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> *CBB:
> *Notre Dame -3 ***
> 
> *CFB:
> *Texas -9 *



As Iain indicated, I lost my football pick big time.

If I had bet on the total, I would have been on the over for sure.  Both teams offenses just couldn't get the ball moving like I did and instead of being all pissed off like I was after the USC game, I was pretty happy only losing so little.

...Especially after nailing that Notre Dame game.

*Records:

*MLB: 1-0
NHL: 11-14
NBA: 14-9
CFB: 11-11
CBB: 18-13
NFL: 16-18-3


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> This bowl season has been so confusing.
> 
> Ole Miss blows out Texas Tech, Alabama gets blown out, Texas plays like dog poop against an inferior Ohio State team.. Who wins?  Florida or Oklahoma?



Ole Miss gave Florida there only defeat// Texas Tech hasn't looked great since there loss to OU.  Alabama didn't give a shit, they wanted to be playing for the national title, Utah had something to prove.

Ohio State showed that the Texas Run defence actually does blow.

I still think Florida Easily over Oklahoma,  Big 12 teams aren't use to facing a defence.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh believe me, Ole Miss was one of my best picks of the bowl season.  I loved that team in that game.  Loved them.

Thing is, Alabama got smoked and gave Florida a pretty tough time.

I'm thinking Florida as well, but with the results of these bowl games, its impossible to have a definitive answer.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2009)

*CFB:
*Ball State +3 *

*CBB:
*UConn/West Va under 140 **
Michigan St/Ohio State under 134 **
Purdue -3 ***
Sienna +13 *
Seton Hall +7 *

*NHL:
*Capitals -170 **


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2009)

*CFB:
*Ball State +3 * loss

*CBB:
*UConn/West Va under 140 ** win
Michigan St/Ohio State under 134 ** win
Purdue -3 *** loss
Sienna +13 * win
Seton Hall +7 * win 

*NHL:
*Capitals -170 ** win

Really good night tonight minus my big play and my bowl play.

The more I lose on that Purdue team, the more I'm beginning to think these kids just aren't as good as I thought they'd be.

Ball State?  No excuses, the MAC is just simply a fraud of a conference.  The line went from Ball State -3 to Ball State +3 which is never a good sign, but I decided to stick with it small anyways.  Ball State came into IU and kicked our ass.. goes to show how bad we are.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2009)

*Records:

*MLB: 1-0
NHL: 12-14
NBA: 14-9
CFB: 11-12
CBB: 22-14
NFL: 16-18-3


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2009)

I know shit about College Ball.  So my little incite is still shit.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

Yea, well I can't buy a bucket with these bowl games the last couple of days.

Help me go .500 tomorrow on the season tomorrow night!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2009)

What is the spread?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

Florida -4.5
Over/under 70


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2009)

My opinion means nothing... But florida to cover, and under.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 8, 2009)

*CBB:*
Minnesota +1.5 **


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 8, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> My opinion means nothing... But florida to cover, and under.



I was pretty certain I was going to bet Florida, but I'm leaning towards Oklahoma at this point.  Line now up to 6, waiting to see if it goes to a full touchdown.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 8, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I was pretty certain I was going to bet Florida, but I'm leaning towards Oklahoma at this point.  Line now up to 6, waiting to see if it goes to a full touchdown.



Line was about to go down.  A lot of money coming in on Oklahoma as game time approaches.

*CFB:
*Oklahoma +6 **


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 8, 2009)

*CFB:
*Oklahoma +6 **
Oklahoma/Florida over 70 *


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 8, 2009)

*NBA:
*Knicks +4.5 1st half *


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 8, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> *NBA:
> *Knicks +4.5 1st half *



Fuck, got to the second screen and got side tracked and never was able to make the bet.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 8, 2009)

*CBB:*
Minnesota +1.5 **
Wash St -3 **


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 8, 2009)

*NHL:
*Hawks/Avs over 6 *

Edit: Minnesota game just finished, winner.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 8, 2009)

God damnit.

No play on the Hawks game, my internet is effing up left and right tonight.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 8, 2009)

Bumping Washington State up to a three star play.

Washington State -3 ***


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 8, 2009)

No excuses, bad day.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> *CFB:
> *Oklahoma +6 **
> Oklahoma/Florida over 70 *



Retard.

Let me just quote what I said.  And you asked for my help.



IainDaniel said:


> My opinion means nothing... But florida to cover, and under.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2009)

Ha.

I still think I made the right bet on Oklahoma.  Not sure why I bet the over though...

Oklahoma had two chances where they had no reason not to score the football.  Even if they don't score two touchdowns, they get a field goal or two and I at least cover.

Excellent call though, Iain.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah... Oklahoma royally threw that game away.

You know it is going to be a close game, so take whatever points you can get.

The under was a given to me.  Big 12 are used to wide open no defense shoot-outs.  So now they are facing a legitimate defence, they need to make adjustments.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2009)

When it went up to 6, it was all I needed to bite for the reasons you just mentioned.

The over was more of a "want" than anything else.  It would have been fun to see a 45-35 barn burner... oh well.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2009)

*Records:

*_MLB: 1-0_
NHL: 12-14
NBA: 14-9
_ CFB: 11-14_
CBB: 23-15
NFL: 16-18-3

Italicized equals seasons over.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2009)

Stick to B-ball lol


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2009)

Haha.

I've been really quite good with college basketball this year... then again, I lost a huge play last night on a shit Washington State team that never had a chance.

I've been really good at times in the NFL this season as well as NCAAFB though.  You have to remember that the two weekends before I started this log, I had gone something crazy like 15-2 in the NFL.  It was bound to even out eventually, I'm actually pretty impressed with my NFL record given the 15-2 run I was on before starting this.

Hockey just flat out sucks.  Half of my losses are from shootout losses.

Should have some basketball tonight with the Celtics facing off against Cleveland as four point dogs.

Are the Celtics ever going to get back on track?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2009)

*NBA:
*Grizzlies +3 1st half *


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2009)

*NBA:
*Grizzlies +3 1st half *
Thunder +3.5 1st half *

Should have a play on the Celtics game shortly.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2009)

*NBA:
*Grizzlies +3 1st half *
Thunder +3.5 1st half *
Celtics +4 *
Celtics ML *


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2009)

0-3-1

I suck.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2009)

Date placed: 
Jan 10, 2009 4:18a


Date settled: 
Jan 10, 2009 7:41p
Single133259454
Football - NFL Lines (Game) Moneyline
(301) Baltimore Ravens +120 Sat@4:30p


*Final Scores*
Baltimore Ravens 13
Tennessee Titans 10

Outcome: *Win
*


Risk 5 to win* 6*


Date placed: 
Jan 10, 2009 4:28p


Date settled: 
Jan 10, 2009 7:40p
Single133336925
Football - NFL Lines (Game) Point Spread
(301) Baltimore Ravens +3 (-115) Sat@4:30p


*Final Scores*
Baltimore Ravens 13
Tennessee Titans 10

Outcome: *Win
*


Risk 10 to win* 8.7

****

Went a much needed 2-0 today.

Would have bet Carolina if I had gotten back to school on time.  Finally caught a break...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 10, 2009)

*NFL Playoffs:* 4-1

I've been pretty spot on in these playoffs.

Leaning Eagles and Chargers at the moment for tomorrow.

Will for sure have plays.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 11, 2009)

*NFL Playoffs:
*Philly +4 **
Philly ML *
San Diego +7 **
San Diego ML *

The points for both teams would be three star plays but with the recent struggles, I simply don't have the cashola in my account.

Will most likely be betting hard (win or lose, possibly the rest of my account if i lose big today) on Wake Forest tonight getting 6 points at home against North Carolina.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2009)

And.......  That would have been a big win.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 12, 2009)

If the Chargers had covered and I had gone 3-1, I would have made like $50 dollars.

Instead I made like a dollar.

Man, am I in a rut.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 12, 2009)

I really thought the Chargers had a better defense.

That Holmes returned completely changed the game IMO.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 12, 2009)

Drank, didn't get home in time to bet the house on Wake.  I hate my life.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2009)

You could have atleast said I was banging my bitch.  But pissing it away on booze.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 13, 2009)

Well that happened later on in the night, but I just never got back in time to put money on the game because the NFL game ended later than I expected.


----------



## gettingripped (Jan 13, 2009)

LOok all i can say, im a great hockey fan for detroit red wings but i would say you should bet on san jose or red wings even though they did lose to dallas yesterday but anyway there probably the two best teams in the league, plus well detroit did win the stanley cup, but im routine for ya, even though it seems like gamblin isnt helpin u any


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2009)

You win shit.. beating on the favorites all the time.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 13, 2009)

The only time I bet the Sharks and Wings anymore is if it's part of a parlay.

Like Iain said, you win shit betting on the heavy favorites.


----------



## gettingripped (Jan 14, 2009)

yeah but still its better then betting on under dogs, i mean look if you would have bet on blackhawlks against wings , you would have lost alot of money sense out of the four games that detroit Vs chicago, chicago didnt win any


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 14, 2009)

The Hawks dominated the Red Wings last year; it's not like the Wings were for sure going to win every game.

Go for it, bud.  I'd really love to see you start a thread and track your plays.


----------



## largepkg (Jan 14, 2009)

I played every NFL game (with the exception of a hand full of games I missed because I forgot to put them in) this year at 25 units. I have a special arrangement with my book in which he'll take all the action with no vig as long as I play all the games.

This all got started cause I was arguing with my book that in theory if you played every game at the same amount you'd finish around .500. He disagreed.

I finished the year 128-111-4 +$425. In the post season the units are bumped to 50. So far I stand at 5-3. The units are bump again to 100 for the division championships. Then the superbowl is played with standard vigs cause I generally go crazy with action.

This is the third year I've been doing this and haven't lost yet. Odds are next year it'll catch up but time will tell.


----------



## gettingripped (Jan 15, 2009)

I dont actually gamble i just love hockey i play it i watch it. And i love my team Red Wings which will hopefully go to the stanley cup this year, are you going to bet on the stanley cup game


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 15, 2009)

gettingripped said:


> yeah but still its better then betting on under dogs, i mean look if you would have bet on blackhawlks against wings , you would have lost alot of money sense out of the four games that detroit Vs chicago, chicago didnt win any



It isn't about just betting the underdog.... it is about betting the circumstance.  Suppose the favorite played a hard fought overtime game the night before, and needs to travel for there game against the underdog.....there are alot of elements that come into choosing.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2009)

gettingripped said:


> I dont actually gamble i just love hockey i play it i watch it. And i love my team Red Wings which will hopefully go to the stanley cup this year, are you going to bet on the stanley cup game



I have several future plays on teams including three on the Bruins at 25-1, 20-1, and 10-1 odds.  Pretty cool seeing them progress from a middle of the pack team to win the Cup to a close favorite; especially because I root for this team.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> It isn't about just betting the underdog.... it is about betting the circumstance.  Suppose the favorite played a hard fought overtime game the night before, and needs to travel for there game against the underdog.....there are alot of elements that come into choosing.



Precisely.

If it were as easy as gettingripped thinks it is, gambling wouldn't be the multi-million dollar that it is.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2009)

largepkg said:


> I played every NFL game (with the exception of a hand full of games I missed because I forgot to put them in) this year at 25 units. I have a special arrangement with my book in which he'll take all the action with no vig as long as I play all the games.
> 
> This all got started cause I was arguing with my book that in theory if you played every game at the same amount you'd finish around .500. He disagreed.
> 
> ...



That's awesome.

Share this weekends --as well as the Super Bowl-- picks in here.  Would love to here your analysis and such before making my final decisions.


----------



## gettingripped (Jan 16, 2009)

True but im saying why i would gamble on detroit all the time is because i know there good at away games i also know that they can still win back to back games that are away.Plus in hockey you dont have back to back games they get at least one day of rest.
I have faith in my team at least, although that could get you in the shit hole if you only bet on them everytime.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 16, 2009)

gettingripped said:


> Plus in hockey you dont have back to back games they get at least one day of rest.



Yes they do play back to back games 

Gambling isn't about picking the winner though.... it is about making the biggest return on investment.

So betting on Detroit everygame won't get that great of a return.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 16, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I have several future plays on teams including three on the Bruins at 25-1, 20-1, and 10-1 odds.  Pretty cool seeing them progress from a middle of the pack team to win the Cup to a close favorite; especially because I root for this team.



And on that note... Boston is 1st place in the NHL, with there Victory last night.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Yes they do play back to back games
> 
> Gambling isn't about picking the winner though.... it is about making the biggest return on investment.
> 
> So betting on Detroit everygame won't get that great of a return.



In baseball... You would have made more money betting all season on a 70 win team at plus odds than you would have the Red Sox, Rays or some 90-100 win season at minus odds.

Like I said, gambling isn't as easy as you think.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> And on that note... Boston is 1st place in the NHL, with there Victory last night.



Yup 

As I look now, the Bruins are four to one to win the Cup.

If they make it far enough in the playoffs, I can hedge my way into sure winnings


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 19, 2009)

Date placed: 
Jan 18, 2009 3:24p


Date settled: 
Jan 18, 2009 10:20p
Single133974265
Football - NFL Lines (Game) Point Spread
(316) Pittsburgh Steelers -6 (-115) Sun@6:30p


*Final Scores*
Baltimore Ravens 14
Pittsburgh Steelers 23

Outcome: *Win
*


Risk 10 to win* 8.7*


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 19, 2009)

*NFL Playoffs: 6-2

*I've been bailed out twice from betting against the Cardinals as I was driving home last saturday night and wasn't able to bet on Carolina and then yesterday I worked out and then went right out to the bar to watch the games and didn't get to make a wager on the early game.

Arizona getting 7 is going to be very tempting.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 19, 2009)

Gee wuss.  That was a gimme.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 19, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Arizona getting 7 is going to be very tempting.



I'd take that action in a heartbeat.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 19, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Gee wuss.  That was a gimme.



All week I had been thinking about unloading on Pittsburgh but it was hard to make it a three star when you've done so well with Baltimore. 

Same for Philly.  I wouldn't have been shocked either way, so I couldn't really decide.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 19, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> I'd take that action in a heartbeat.



Pittsburgh's offense has been good the last couple of games, but I really like that number as well.

I wonder which way it goes...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 19, 2009)

*MLK Day Betting:*
2:05 - Nuggets +4 **

Should have more here shortly...  What a day off!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 19, 2009)

*MLK Day Betting:*
2:05 - Nuggets +4 **
2:05 - Bobcats +6 **
2:05 - Bobcats/Spurs under 178 *


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 19, 2009)

*MLK Day Betting:*
2:05 - Nuggets +4 **
2:05 - Bobcats +6 **
2:05 - Bobcats/Spurs under 178 *
2nd Half - Dallas/Philly over 99, 1/2*
2nd Half - Dallas +1, 1/2*


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 19, 2009)

*MLK Day Betting:*
2:05 - Nuggets +4 **
2:05 - Bobcats +6 **
2:05 - Bobcats/Spurs under 178 *
2nd Half - Dallas/Philly over 99, 1/2*
2nd Half - Dallas +1, 1/2*
3:30 - Pacers +7 **
3:30 - Pacers/Hornets over 208, 1/2*
4:00 - Warriors/Wizards over 217 **


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 19, 2009)

Won the over/under of 99 by a point, other play was a no brainer.

2-0 so far.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 19, 2009)

MLK Day Betting:
2:05 - Nuggets +4 ** _Winner_
2:05 - Bobcats +6 ** _Winner_
2:05 - Bobcats/Spurs under 178 * _Winner_
2nd Half - Dallas/Philly over 99, 1/2* _Winner_
2nd Half - Dallas +1, 1/2* _Winner_
3:30 - Pacers +7 ** _Winner_
3:30 - Pacers/Hornets over 208, 1/2* _Loser_
4:00 - Warriors/Wizards over 217 ** _Push
_7:00 - Pitt Panthers -9 *

6-1-1 so far on the day.  

I usually do pretty well on days where I just hang out, smoke weed and study the games and today is no exception.  

My only loss coming on the Pacers/Hornets over that finished only 5 points short after an 18 total point quarter, which is unheard of for these two teams.

The Wiz/Warriors failed to score a point in the final 51 seconds and the total ended right on the number at 217.  

Two bets that I really think I was on the right side of but just got unlucky.

Oh well, on to the night.  Giving 9 to Syracuse is a lot of points but I'm doing it.  More to come..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 19, 2009)

MLK Day Betting:
2:05 - Nuggets +4 ** _Winner_
2:05 - Bobcats +6 ** _Winner_
2:05 - Bobcats/Spurs under 178 * _Winner_
2nd Half - Dallas/Philly over 99, 1/2* _Winner_
2nd Half - Dallas +1, 1/2* _Winner_
3:30 - Pacers +7 ** _Winner_
3:30 - Pacers/Hornets over 208, 1/2* _Loser_
4:00 - Warriors/Wizards over 217 ** _Push_
7:00 - Pitt Panthers -9 * _Winner_

7-1-1

I'm pretty certain I'll have plays on at least one of the late games.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 19, 2009)

Adding Lakers -5 *


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 19, 2009)

MLK Day Betting:
2:05 - Nuggets +4 ** _Winner_
2:05 - Bobcats +6 ** _Winner_
2:05 - Bobcats/Spurs under 178 * _Winner_
2nd Half - Dallas/Philly over 99, 1/2* _Winner_
2nd Half - Dallas +1, 1/2* _Winner_
3:30 - Pacers +7 ** _Winner_
3:30 - Pacers/Hornets over 208, 1/2* _Loser_
4:00 - Warriors/Wizards over 217 ** _Push_
7:00 - Pitt Panthers -9 * _Winner

_*NBA Record = 7-1-1
CBB Record = 1-0
*


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 19, 2009)

*Records:

*_MLB: 1-0_
 NHL: 12-14
 NBA: 21-13-2
_ CFB: 11-14_
 CBB: 24-15
 NFL: 22-20-3
NFL Playoffs: 6-2

Had a big day in hoops, really need to start managing my money better.


----------



## gettingripped (Jan 20, 2009)

SO who you going to bet on for superbowl and how much, who did you bet for last year to? ALso do you have a regular job or is this ur job??


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm a full time student who doesn't have enough time for a full time job while shuffling school, working out, and my social life.  With that said, I try anything to get some spending money whether that be gambling, donating plasma, selling my body on craigslist, etc.

So no it isn't a regular job or even a job at all, but it's something where I'm able to (if things go as planned) make a little bit of cash and study sports in the process.

I'm nowhere near setting in stone my Super Bowl pick, same goes for the price at this moment.

Early on, I'd say my lean is towards taking the 7 points, but at the same time, I'm pretty certain the Steelers will win this game.

A normal -200 game is equivalent to the favorite giving between four and six points.  The Steelers are giving seven; therefore, from a value standpoint, I might be best off ditching the points and betting on the straight up winner who at this point in time I'm leaning towards that being the Steelers.

I'm pretty sure I didn't make a wager on last years Super Bowl because the Patriots were giving way too many points and as a diehard fan of New England, I wasn't going to make my wager on the Giants.

I did have a pretty successful moneyline play on the Giants over Green Bay in last years NFC Championship which was one of my better bets in my life...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh, and for the record...

I, in no way, would come into my thread and blindly follow the plays I play.

If you bet as I have in this thread, you'd be up money, but as we've seen through the first ten pages, just as I have my great nights (yesterday 8-1-1), I have my miserable nights as well (0-3-1 a couple weeks ago).


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 20, 2009)

Pacers +8 *


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 21, 2009)

*Records:

*_MLB: 1-0_
 NHL: 12-14
 NBA: 21-14-2
_ CFB: 11-14_
 CBB: 24-15
 NFL: 22-20-3
NFL Playoffs: 6-2


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 29, 2009)

Do u bet online or what? I'm interested in doing some bets and would like to know where to start. Give me the details.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 29, 2009)

I bet online at bodoglife.com but when I make enough money, I'm going to withdraw my money and take it over to 5dimes.

5dimes.com is the best sportsbook on the net


----------



## 629RWHPstang (Jan 29, 2009)

sounds like you have a gambling problem man lol... my friend had a sports betting problem and was in for over 50,000 lets just say he lost a few fingers


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 30, 2009)

Nope, no problem here.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 30, 2009)

629RWHPstang said:


> sounds like you have a gambling problem man lol... my friend had a sports betting problem and was in for over 50,000 lets just say he lost a few fingers




Interested to hear how you made that conclusion about him?


----------



## 629RWHPstang (Jan 30, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Nope, no problem here.



 just dont get in over you head dude... from dec to first couple weeks of march i play poker for a living because work is so slow so i know how it is going on a bad run of cars and almost losing your bank roll lol


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 30, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I bet online at bodoglife.com but when I make enough money, I'm going to withdraw my money and take it over to 5dimes.
> 
> 5dimes.com is the best sportsbook on the net



How exactly does it work though? Do you register as a new user and put down your bank information? 

Example, say you bet the under at 4.5 goals for the Bruins/Rangers game. Do you have to transfer your money to their account and consider it "pending" as the game is played and if you lose, they take it .. and if you win, you get your money back plus the winnings that will be deposited to your account?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 30, 2009)

629RWHPstang said:


> just dont get in over you head dude... from dec to first couple weeks of march i play poker for a living because work is so slow so i know how it is going on a bad run of cars and almost losing your bank roll lol



I feel as if I'm a pretty smart bettor.  I don't go 0-3 on the early games and try to make up for it in the later games.  I know when to stop, I know when to keep going, I have pretty solid money management and I'm not stupid.  These are the qualities of being a successful gambler IMO.

If you see in here, if I've ever gotten into any sort of a rut, I take a day or two break so that I'm not betting with emotions.

Sorry to hear about your friend, but anybody who bets with money they don't have deserves to lose their limbs.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 30, 2009)

shiznit2169 said:


> How exactly does it work though? Do you register as a new user and put down your bank information?
> 
> Example, say you bet the under at 4.5 goals for the Bruins/Rangers game. Do you have to transfer your money to their account and consider it "pending" as the game is played and if you lose, they take it .. and if you win, you get your money back plus the winnings that will be deposited to your account?



I haven't had my money in 5dimes yet but I'd imagine it's very similar to Bodog.  The reason it's the better book is because lines come out well in advance of games.  Bodog oftentimes will wait to list the games so that they can get the most favorable number available; for example, the Celts were giving 9 against Dallas at 5dimes last Saturday night but by the time Bodog made the game available at noon on Sunday, the Celts were giving 10.  In hindsight, the Celtics routed them and I should have bet on it regardless but I was far more confident giving 9 than I was giving 10 and because the line rose in the books favor, I decided not to bet on the game and ended up losing out on possible winnings because of it.

It works just as you would imagine it would.  I put $100 dollars in my account to start and I bet with it.  If I bet the under 4.5 goals and win, my account automatically adjusts when the game concludes and I'll then have the amount I bet on the game added to my account.

Books do take "juice" though.  That's why Vegas always win.  Essentially, lines are created so that even money is dispersed on both sides.  On a $115 dollar bet, if the play is -115, you're only winning $100 dollars on your $115 dollars your risking.  Thus, if there is an even amount of money on both sides, the books rake in the cashola.

It really isn't as hard as I've probably made it out to be.  If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 30, 2009)

Makes sense. I'll definitely check it out and may give it a try. Although i am currently playing "Streak for the cash" on espn and it's hard (can't even get more than 7 in a row) so if i can't do shit on that then i dont even know what i'm getting myself into with this stuff.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 31, 2009)

Consecutive games means nothing.

The reason ESPN has that promotion is because it's damn near impossible to win 25+ games in a row.

You win 51% of the time and you're up money; goes to show how hard it is to win.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 31, 2009)

You should check out this site I know.. I'll refer you as my cronie, whats your email address and name?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> *NHL Futures:*
> Leafs to win the Cup; 100 to 1
> *Kings to win the Cup; 100 to 1*
> 
> ...



Jonathan Quick was named the NHL's first star of the week this week after leading the Kings to three consecutive wins.  They now find themselves just three points out of the playoff hunt.

I may throw another dollar on them before the odds start to drop


----------



## 629RWHPstang (Feb 10, 2009)

how did you do with the superbowl? win or lose?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Jonathan Quick was named the NHL's first star of the week this week after leading the Kings to three consecutive wins.  They now find themselves just three points out of the playoff hunt.
> 
> I may throw another dollar on them before the odds start to drop



Kings won't make the playoffs.  And I believe I was right about the Leafs.  Burke has pretty much said cya to Nik Antropov.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Kings won't make the playoffs.  And I believe I was right about the Leafs.  Burke has pretty much said cya to Nik Antropov.



You're probably right about both, but the Kings still have a fighting chance to make the playoffs.

Good call on the Leafs - I should have listened, just like I should have listened to you on the National Championship game


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

629RWHPstang said:


> how did you do with the superbowl? win or lose?



Made a one star (5 unit) second half play on the Cards and won it.

Made a 3 unit play on Roethlisberger under 225 yards that payed out 5 units but lost it.

Nothing outrageous though - no coin toss bets, no live betting, etc.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 27, 2009)

What is happening here chump?

you listen to Scott Ferrall on sirius?

check his site.... he seems to make a lot of picks

Scott Beats The Man


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 27, 2009)

I've been gambling like a mad man and actually doing quite well in the NBA since I started posting on another site.

"Juice" not included, I'm up 95.05 units which probably makes it up 80-85 units when you factor in the amount that the books take for gambling with them. 

Not too shabby though.

Ferrall makes some pretty good picks and I listen to his show at least a couple of times per week (obviously not in full like I do Howard, but some of it) but I find that more often than not, he's just bragging about his picks and talking about how great he is.

He's definitely a talented NHL handicapper - he knows the sport like the back of his hand but he's not all that great in any other sports.

I should really start posting here again and I definitely will come baseball season and playoff/tournament basketball, if not sooner.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 3, 2009)

Odds to win the 2009 World Series 


                All wagers have action.  Singles only.  Max $300
                                         Arizona Diamondbacks

20/1 

                                        Atlanta Braves

28/1 

Baltimore Orioles 

150/1 

Boston Red Sox 

13/2 

Chicago Cubs 

17/2 

Chicago White Sox 

32/1 

Cincinnati Reds 

65/1 

Cleveland Indians 

20/1 

Colorado Rockies 

75/1 

Detroit Tigers 

21/1 

Florida Marlins 

35/1 

Houston Astros 

55/1 

Kansas City Royals 

100/1 

Los Angeles Angels 

11/1 

Los Angeles Dodgers 

20/1 

Milwaukee Brewers 

50/1 

Minnesota Twins 

22/1 

New York Mets 

9/1 

New York Yankees 

7/2 

Oakland Athletics 

30/1 

Philadelphia Phillies 

14/1 

Pittsburgh Pirates 

150/1 

San Diego Padres 

100/1 

San Francisco Giants 

35/1 

Seattle Mariners 

90/1 

St Louis Cardinals 

18/1 

                                        Tampa Bay Rays

18/1 

Texas Rangers 

55/1 

Toronto Blue Jays 

70/1 

Washington Nationals 

125/1


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 3, 2009)

For shits and giggles,

who do you think is the best value listed on that card?

At first glance, the Giants at 35/1 and the Athletics at 30/1 look solid.

Other options:

Braves, Dodgers, Tigers, Marlins, Twins.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2009)

A's look good.

Braves will suck.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 3, 2009)

You think so?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2009)

Tough division.

Mets and Phillies.  

Marlins are going to be decent.

I just don't see a significant improvement in the braves.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 3, 2009)

The Phillies don't impress me.

I wouldn't be shocked to see them finish fourth.

The Mets are the clear cut number one but don't discount the Braves and Marlins just yet IMO.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2009)

What changed with the phillies? 

The only thing I can remember of the top of my head was they lost a decent bat to tampa, I think.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 4, 2009)

I just think the Phillies really lucked out in the playoffs last year.

They'll be right there this year but I don't think they're _that_ much better than Florida or Atlanta and IMO the Mets are the clear cut favorites.

Philly got a gift playing the Brewers in the first round and a clear way to the NLCS because of it.

Then Philly doesn't have to play the best team in the National League in the Cubs to get to the World Series.

And then in the World Series, the Phillies didn't have to play the best team in the American League to prove their worth.

They got lucky - as did St. Louis a couple years back.

They're the champs but to me, they scare me about as much as they did last year, which isn't very much.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2009)

Comes down to clicking at the right time.

You could say the same about any team.

Mets never seem to put it together.

What have the braves done to make them more interesting though?  Added some old players.... that had some good seasons.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 4, 2009)

There's no way Francoeur is going to be as bad as he was last year.

Tim Hudson, Derek Lowe, Javier Vasquez, Jair Jurrjens, and Tom Glavine is an excellent rotation and they have depth.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2009)

So Hudson is coming of TJ surgery. When will he be back?

Derek Lowe - I like him but not a significant improvement

Javier is ok nothing impressive

Jair - is still a prospect

Tom - just an old arm wanting to end his career in Atlanta


----------

